# Fuel Tank Placement



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I received a "National Media Launch" kit for the 2004 VZ Monaro today and one of the interesting things is says is (in regards to the relocation of the fuel tank to meet U.S. standards) "...this redesign has brought about some small bonuses for VZ Monaro customers. First, it allows a full lenght split dual exhaust to be fitted. Secondly, it allows a rear underbody tray to act as a deflector, reducing rear lift on the car by 16 per cent at from 100 kh/h. Less turbulence at the rear of the car provides slightly better aerodynamic stability."
How about that, a U.S. requirement has a positive effect on our PPPPontiacs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*If it is any consolation, our GTO's are a hell of a lot cheaper than those in Aussie.*


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Would rather have a trunk than 16% less lift at 63 mph.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Don said:


> I received a "National Media Launch" kit for the 2004 VZ Monaro today and one of the interesting things is says is (in regards to the relocation of the fuel tank to meet U.S. standards) "...this redesign has brought about some small bonuses for VZ Monaro customers. First, it allows a full lenght split dual exhaust to be fitted. Secondly, it allows a rear underbody tray to act as a deflector, reducing rear lift on the car by 16 per cent at from 100 kh/h. Less turbulence at the rear of the car provides slightly better aerodynamic stability."
> How about that, a U.S. requirement has a positive effect on our PPPPontiacs.


Groucho will be proud.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

You are not kidding! AU$60,480.00 in Sept 2004!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

noz34me said:


> Groucho will be proud.


COPYRIGHT VIOLATION!!! :lol:


----------



## Blueguy (May 22, 2006)

Don said:


> You are not kidding! AU$60,480.00 in Sept 2004!


which is about $43,000 US at that time.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Would rather have a trunk than 16% less lift at 63 mph.


But you have a trunk... :lol:

Well, a sort of trunk... It has a nice spare tire at least...


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, a trunk would be nice, heck, I can't even put something in the backseat.:willy:


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Groucho said:


> COPYRIGHT VIOLATION!!! :lol:


Well personally I would not care if our cars were sold by Buick. What I find really annoying is how very cool cars from foriegn subsideries of U.S. car makers are decontented before coming to the U.S. Whether our GTOs are sold as Chevrolets in the Middle East or Vauxhalls in the UK or Holdens in the South Pacific they come with three driver memory for the drives' seat as well as for some of the computer functions, they come with dual zone climate control and backup sensors as well. Those guage pods are not an option either. It seems, perhaphs falsely, that it must cost something to come up with parts for the U.S. that replace those used every where else.
It is not just GM that does this. I had an SVT Focus that was basically a rebadged decontented Ford of Europe Focus ST170. It pisses me off to think that somehow we as Americans won't or can't pay for these things. Maybe they just think we are not sophisticated enought to want them.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

My understanding is they wanted to market car as simple as possible and keep cost down. By limiting options they can find your car EZ. Say you wanted your color sun roof blue tooth auto or you didn’t want sun roof but wanted well you get the idea. You go to the dealer they have 60 G6 40 Vibes well you can probably find what you want. Personally I’m glad they don’t have standard climate control but would like some of the other options.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, if the gas tank relocation reduces lift by 16% one can only wonder how much more the spoiler reduces it. I bet with the spoiler the car sticks to the road like the mcclaren vacuum cars of the 80s.

Im glad the trunk reduced the lift because i removed the spoiler and now am worrying my rear end might get lifted at speeds in excess of 63 mph.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Tom, its not the relocation of the fuel tank but the plastic piece that they added underneath and the source of the 16% figure is from their (Holden) technical sales book.


----------

